# Blazers / Raptors game thread



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did not see a game thread, so am starting one

Zach is starting

Blazers up 4 - 3


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Fast break style game

16-12 Portland


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

I have it on TV, let me tell u our guards need to practice how to past it to the post. and Zach need to learn how to pass out from post.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Raptors getting more second chance points than they should be.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Team movment is good when the ball is NOT on Zach's hand, Zach need to past the dam ball.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Our rebound and 3pt line D is BAD. 
24-20 after 1st
DA - hitting shoot but can't pass to the post
SAR - HOT and passing well, but have problem guarding Rose and VC
Zach - Need to play D and rebound more
Mouse - hitting shoot but hold the ball for too long.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Portland is having some bad passing. They are passing to blazers running through a pack of Raptors defenders.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Miles can't shoot and Patterson is a turnover waiting to happen. Their 2nd unit is killing ours.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

What the hell is this lineup? 

Also, when will someone explain to Miles that he is absolutely the worst shooter in the league?

When will someone tell Damon that a PG job is to pass not shoot.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Were EITHER of those moving picks? No.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

This is what just happened.
1- Miles drive, ball off his feet.
2- 3 on one break, mouse TO
3- DA drive in to the whole Rap and TRY to pass it to mouse but throw it out.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We have got to stop with the quick shooting! Work the clock and pound it inside against these guys!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Stoudamire is god-awful tonight. I defend him a lot, but tonight he's costing the team.

He's making up for the fact that he was good the other night.

We ought to try out Tel-flair.

Play.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

In 1st, we passing into the post to Reef or Zach. We are leading.
In 2nd, we stop pass into the post. Our guard(including Miles) think they're R Miller and lose the lead.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Damon is AWFUL!!!!! One or two good games cannot excuse 65 poor performances. Milt Palacio and Rafor Alston are running circles around him. Rahim is the only one keeping them within 10 pts. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> Rahim is the only one keeping them within 10 pts. Back to the drawing board.



Z-Bo will have something to say about that...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

We can only hope...

Wake up call?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ruben ties it! Back-to-back steals and dunks! Come on Blazers, get this W!


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

D.A. is playing tired and is not playing good. Cheeks should put in Frahm now. We are also on a road trip, should keep some guys fresh


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Ratliff has 6 blocks and 1 foul in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm glad that Zach is finally getting some shots to fall. He owns Toronto. 

But, what is Miles bringing that Reef hasn't?

Cheeks is an idiot.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

God I wish we had VC. I know a lot of people think he's overrated but he's 20x better then anything we have at SG.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Vince is definitely clutch...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I wish we had a coach that was smart enough to have in the team's leading scorer through the fourth.

I hate this coach. 

I can't wait until Reef is traded.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I hope we lose. We deserve to lose.

Go Toronto.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

We need someone who can create their own shot in the clutch. NVE can do that sometimes but it looks like his knees are bothering him today and isnt getting the same kind of lift we saw in the GS game.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

This annoucer for the Raptors is annoying as hell. He sounds like he's got flem stuck in his throat.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Amazing. This team is far better than I feared. We actually are capable of winning a few games. 

I expected the Blazers to lose this one handily.

Trade SAR for a 2G, and I think the team could actually be a threat (though not a contender).


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

My take on the game:

There is no excuse for not having Reef in the game for 16 straight minutes. He's obviously the best "all-around" basketball player the Blazers have.

Damon Stoudamire did his best to lose the game for the Blazers.

Darius Miles brings NOTHING to the floor when he can't run and get wide on dunks.

Zach Randolph had his typical game against the Raptors. Good for him. Stupid for the team ... they started FORCING it to him and were causing TOs when there were better options. When are teams going to realize that they need to come with a strong, quick double instead of weak side help?

Play.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Mo need to get fired. In the 4th, all they do is dump the ball to Zach and watch. Lucky that Zach was on fire today, but there is no movement at all. Miles shouldn't be in the 4th.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Losing sucks.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> I hope we lose. We deserve to lose.


Why do you say we - you certainly aren't a Blazers fan.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Iwatas</b>!
> Trade SAR for a 2G, and I think the team could actually be a threat (though not a contender).


What are you talking about?

Reef was one of the main reasons the Blazers were in these games. 

Eventually the Blazers (and the fans) are going to come to the same realization the rest of the league did - Darius Miles is not that good. God help the Blazers for signing him for 7 years.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Why do you say we - you certainly aren't a Blazers fan.


No, I'm not. 

But, I say we until Reef is traded. Once that glorious day happens ... then I can say "you" or "the".

This is twice in three games where Reef sits the entire fourth ... after being the best player through half-time.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Either that or you are wrong. 

You were a Hawk fan once too?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Either that or you are wrong.


Huh?



> You were a Hawk fan once too?


Nope. I was once a Reef fan when he played in Atlanta and rooted for the Hawks to win. I was never a fan of the Hawks.

Play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yo, on the bright side:

We're undefeated at home and .500 on the road.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yea it's look like Play was a fan of the Hawks for the last 3 years since Reef was there (or better yet a fan of Reef). If you are so negative about the Blazers, I wonder how you handled watching all those Hawks games?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DucknBlazer</b>!
> This annoucer for the Raptors is annoying as hell. He sounds like he's got flem stuck in his throat.


Jack? He's got that East Coast accent. He sounds like he's always losing his voice. He makes Bill Cartwright sound like James Earl Jones. But at least he knows his stuff.

That's twice this year (preseason and today) that D Miles has hit a buzzer-beater on us. Yikes.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jack? He's got that East Coast accent. He sounds like he's always losing his voice. He makes Bill Cartwright sound like James Earl Jones. But at least he knows his stuff.



Yea he does know his stuff but I kept waiting for him to clear his throat. lol


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sheed30</b>!
> If you are so negative about the Blazers, I wonder how you handled watching all those Hawks games?


I'm not negative about the loss, I'm negative about how the loss was earned.

The Hawks were never stupid enough to put their leading scorer on the bench for the entire fourth quarter. Regardless of who is hot. You just don't do it.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sheed30</b>
> I wonder how you handled watching all those Hawks games?


That had to be unbearable...of course SAR had a chance to score a lot of points there. Mega-garbage time.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

so what exactly happened in the 2nd? is vince to blame or what?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> That had to be unbearable...of course SAR had a chance to score a lot of points there. Mega-garbage time.


Ha-ha. 

If you haven't noticed - it hasn't been garbage time in Portland and he's doing alright on a limited number of touches ... out of position. 

I'm just upset that he sat the fourth quarter.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> so what exactly happened in the 2nd? is vince to blame or what?


Maurice Cheeks happened.

Zach got hotter than hades, so they took out Reef and Theo and put in Miles and Patterson.

Then they took out Miles and put in some guard. 

They kept forcing the ball to Zach, and thus forcing TOs on the covered entry passes. Thank god Zach was on.

Overall, it was pretty ugly.

Carter caught fire at the very end ... and that was all she wrote.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I always thought he was playing out of position in Atlanta. Wasn't he the 3 when he was in Vancouver? Wasn't he in Vancouver twice as long as he was in Atlanta?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

SAR's defensive woe's (guarding other SF's) have been well documented. Maybe that's the reason he sits today in the 4th, especially against VC (SF). However, he is such a mismatch for other SF's that you have to roll the dice, especially when he's scoring like he was today. I'm dissapointed he wasn't in. Road losses will happen, and Toronto is 3-0, but I have to agree with Play, SAR should have played in the 4th!!


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

first time i had the chance to see the blazers play in a while...and i gotta say you guys have a lot of talent..goin to waste.
it seems to me Mo doesnt know what hes doin at times...where was SAR? that guy was killin the raps in the first half. I also noticed that there isnt much team chemistry...guys arent really playing together. far too much one on one plays.
on the positive note, Theo is a beast. its ridiculous, he blocks everythin in the paint.
and yeah...Zach is an animal, good thing u guys locked him up. he can kill downlow.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheeks loss :upset:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> SAR's defensive woe's (guarding other SF's) have been well documented. Maybe that's the reason he sits today in the 4th, especially against VC (SF).


I'd roll with that logic if:

(A)We weren't a zone team. We ran a zone with or without Reef in the game.
(B)He was actually having problems covering these guys this year. So far he hasn't.

Play.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

dang...
if you look at the stats we should have had that game. well except*17 turn overs!!! 17! seventeen!?!*


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Why did Cheeks play Damon, NVE, and DA at the same time in the 4th? If anything he should have played Reef more in the 4th.

Zach and Reef were rolling today, personally I would have kept them both in and let them do their thing. Instead Cheeks goes with a 3 guard lineup? Man...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Cheeks :nonono:

He is a game killer... bring out the hot guys Mo, and sit em on da bench

Who really is paying your salary?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DucknBlazer</b>!
> This annoucer for the Raptors is annoying as hell. He sounds like he's got flem stuck in his throat.



lmao better then your crappy radio crew "BOOM SHACKA LACKA" LOL


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I wish we had a coach that was smart enough to have in the team's leading scorer through the fourth.
> 
> I hate this coach.
> ...


agreed! Miles looks terrible. He flat out dropped the ball atleast 3 times. Rahim should have been in during the 4th quarter.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Cheeks :nonono:
> 
> He is a game killer... bring out the hot guys Mo, and sit em on da bench
> ...


Cheeks has been called an idiot before. He earned it tonight.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> (A)We weren't a zone team. We ran a zone with or without Reef in the game.


I know. I know. SAR has held his own so far on D, and (although I didn't see today's game) the Blazers have played a lot of Zone. I know Cheeks likes to have his best defensive unit in at the end of games, but what about offense? We all know that close games are decided by who executes their half court offense in the final possesions. With SAR and Zach in the game at the same time, there is a missmatch somewhere. Missmatches lead to good looks. If you assume Miles or Patterson subs for SAR, it makes it a lot easier for teams to defend us in the half-court. I don't get it.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> SAR's defensive woe's (guarding other SF's) have been well documented. Maybe that's the reason he sits today in the 4th, especially against VC (SF). However, he is such a mismatch for other SF's that you have to roll the dice, especially when he's scoring like he was today. I'm dissapointed he wasn't in. Road losses will happen, and Toronto is 3-0, but I have to agree with Play, SAR should have played in the 4th!!


Not exactly Rose play sf most of the minutes and he's not exactly the faster player SAR play great Zach better. Bosh was cold today .
But mr. clutch Vince Carter great win.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*a little OT: but*

so, ummm... are any of the players or coaches for toronto actual canadians? and if you play for a team that isn't in your home country, what kind of work visa do you have?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know but I've heard the taxes are a pain in the ***.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Why did Cheeks play Damon, NVE, and DA at the same time in the 4th?


He seems to really like that lineup, despite it being rather disastrous each time he goes to it at the most crucial point of games.

I don't think there's a basketball fan on the planet that doesn't realize the Blazers are overly deep at the forward spots and very thin at the guards, yet the ever mystifying Cheeks chooses to play all our over-matched guards at once at the expense of our frontcourt strength. Odd.

Dan


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

The only canadian on the raps is coach jay Triano,oh and of course the ownership.

Taxes are bad but we canadians are used to it because we know that money is going to FREE HEALTH CARE!!!!
So we dont pay 3000 dollars for a few days in the hospital with a broken leg. Its all free. Anyway lots of other things the money goes to.

Great game today. You guys have a lot of talent but from what i notice lots of turmoil. Hope ya'll can get it together, i think the playoffs are without question an option.

GO RAPS GO!!


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I don't know but I've heard the taxes are a pain in the ***.


actually.. I'm a little curious... if a person made 100 K down there, how much tax would the person have to pay?

I know in Toronto... it's almost 40 K in taxes...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am a bit concerned with Cheeks playing Zach 41 mins. Rahim 29 mins

I know he was hot, but it will take its toll over the years at that pace. He played him a lot in preseason as well


16 turnovers is not all that bad.... It will settle down but if they average 14 or less I would be thrilled.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I caught the game from the 2nd quarter on, and first of all I don't know where you TOR fans are getting "lots of turmoil" B.S. from at all. Where? This is the 2004-05 Blazers not the 2003 team. I haven't seen any turmoil.

As for the game, Theo may have his weaknesses, but his ability to block shots and affect practically any opposing player who drives to the rim when he is in the game, is absolutely unbelievable. He is worth having on the floor for that alone.

For all of you whining about the loss, the bottom line IMO is that Vince Carter hit a very tough shot (fadewawy three...are you kidding me?) to seal the deal, end of story. That is what great players do. They hit unbelievable shots, and Carter did. POR played rather well, I thought really well in the 2nd half. TOR franchise player took over towards the end of the game (and at key points) and won the game for them. THAT is the type of player POR is still looking for...unfortunately.

Zach seems to play better when he gets the ball quickly and makes his move quickly. HE OWNED Bosh today (or anyone else who guarded him for that matter). He did a better job against double\triple teams at times, but still at times tried to force things. 

Another difference today was NVE, you know the guy that lifted POR to the 1st two wins (or was a large part of it), he didn't have it today, and missed badly on a few shots, forced a few as well.
Our "Mr. Clutch" was "Mr. Clang" today, practically all of his shots were short of the rim, soem woefully so.

As much as I personally dislike Ruben, he was a plus on the floor today & has been so far this year.

I didn't like the 3-guard lineup either, and I agree SAR should have played more (specifically in the 4th qtr), but coaching wasn't the major factor in the loss, Vince Carter was. The game was close and he finished it off. That is to be expected. POR didn't play well enough in the 1st half to build a lead (particualrly in the 2nd qtr) and thus the game was close and they lost on the road.

I was actually encouraged by their play in the 2nd half.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I was actually encouraged by their play in the 2nd half



It was nice to see Zach get off "the snyde" in the 3rd quarter. Not that he's been in a major slump, but today he was the Zach Randolph we need him to be if he's going to live up to $86 mill.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> It was nice to see Zach get off "the snyde" in the 3rd quarter. Not that he's been in a major slump, but today he was the Zach Randolph we need him to be if he's going to live up to $86 mill.


He always owns Bosh. Nothing new tonight.

Toronto must not respect Zach as a player, because they were throwing the weakest doubles ever. Zach will kill that.

The problem is that the team became very unfocused when Zach got hot. He doesn't know how to involve others when he is hot ... he just goes to the hoop.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

> He always owns Bosh. Nothing new tonight.
> 
> Toronto must not respect Zach as a player, because they were throwing the weakest doubles ever. Zach will kill that.
> 
> ...




Every double team thrown at Zach is "weak." Everything about Zach is "weak." 

I give you credit because you seem to have a lot of basketball knowledge. 

But your bias towards SAR is so absolutely blatant that it makes anything you say about SAR or Z-Bo questionable. You find everything you can to try to knock Zach, even when Zach does well. 

Personally, I like reading most of your posts. But part of me cannot wait for SAR to be dealt just so I don't have to read more messages that attempt to pick Z-Bo apart at the seams. There's enough of that as it is.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I finally got around to watching the whole game on my TIVO. I have to say that I'm not all that upset about the loss. It was a good game and the blazers actually didn't do bad. There were a couple things that stood out to me.

1. I can see why Cheeks didn't put Shareef back into the game later. Toronto had torched the blazers building their lead with him in and when he came out in the 3rd and 4th Portland charged back with Patterson, Miles, and Zach.

2. What I DON'T understand is the choice in the last 5 minutes to run the game with DA, Damon and Van Exel... when you needed defense, big bodies, stops and rebounds you go with your smallest lineup? Cheeks....what the hell were you thinking?

3. Toronto lit it up in the first half from 3 point range. Almost all the shots were contested they just dropped. Some nights that's just gonna happen. But at least they were outside shots instead of inside. We were doing something right keeping them out of the paint.

4. When it came to the 4th quarter, we got ourselves in a position to win at the end and on the road that's what you want. Damn Vince Carter and his shooting. Big name players just love to burn us with buzzer shots, circus shots etc. 

5. It sure seemed that the Refs were too loose in letting the game play. Our post players were down right hammered in the paint so many times with nothing to show for it. 

6. Lastly there is only one thing to say....Theo with a two handed rejection of an in your face Dunk. That was a thing of absolute beauty. Theo is averaging at this point 6 blocks a game. Wouldn't that be a great stat to have over a season?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> 
> 
> actually.. I'm a little curious... if a person made 100 K down there, how much tax would the person have to pay?
> ...


The marginal rate over $100k is around 45%.

But on your first 100K your taxes will usuall be in the area of 30-32K, I beleive.

Taxes in Ontario are not much higher then some states in the USA.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Zach was a beast offensively.

But weren't some of you angered by his brutally lazy defensive play in transtion - he was key in helping some of our big men getting easy shots either in transition or getting early looks before Zach could get back on D to settle down the hald court D.

How many times was Zach caught cherry picking today?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

cheeks is a dumbass. people may say that Sars cant gaurd a SF neither can NVE. Rose posted up and scored atleast 3 times in the post on him not to mention NVE getting out boarded by rose a few times on the Offensive glass after a toronto shot.

Cheeks should be fired. Sars had 16 (zach had 16 also at the end of 3) points or something like that in 3 quarters. He didnt play a single minute in the 4th. Although i agree that ruben and Miles play well together u cant just take out the leading scorer for the WHOLE 4th Quarter. Fire Cheeks!!

o wait i forgot he sang along with nataile gilbert or whatever. Never mind, cheeks is the best coach ever:upset:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> 
> actually.. I'm a little curious... if a person made 100 K down there, how much tax would the person have to pay?
> 
> I know in Toronto... it's almost 40 K in taxes...


The average tax rate in the US is 20%. But the people at the low end or the very high end pay less, 100k is not a favorable level, I'd say you'd pay $30k in taxes (all taxes) or so. Make less and you’re in lower tax brackets, make more and you can start getting fancy.

Of course you Canadians get health care while we get things like a bigger military.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

And freedom from search and seizure. Mounties still don't need probable cause do they?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Toronto's bench outscored Portland's 40-21.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Damon DA NVE is a stupid lineup.

I can see taking SAR out in the 4th if you really need defense and have Ratliff/ZBO/Miles(or RP) in, but dont have a guard at SF over SAR!

Sometimes I think cheecks is unfairly criticized for running a bad offense. Lots of the time its just his low IQ players making him look bad. But come on what is he thinking with some of the sub patterns? I do better subs in video games!

16TO isn't good but it isnt really that bad especially when we were having 20+ at times in the preseason.

I'm sick of Damon too, sure he has some decent games but then he has a series of horrific ones. His good games really arnt that good anyways. If he would just pass the ball quickly when he brings it up instead of dribbling for 10seconds our offense would be much better. I just hope this is his last year. Telfair and NVE would be a nice PG rotation.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Every double team thrown at Zach is "weak." Everything about Zach is "weak."
> 
> I give you credit because you seem to have a lot of basketball knowledge.


This wasn't about bias - if you read my post i said that Zach would kill a single man coverage every time. I was confused as to why they would only single cover Zach and throw a weak side double on him occationally. 

Especially after he's dropped 20+ on you in the past two meetings.

You misread my post.

Play.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> This wasn't about bias - if you read my post i said that Zach would kill a single man coverage every time. I was confused as to why they would only single cover Zach and throw a weak side double on him occationally.
> ...


He wasnt killin elton when he had the isolation. :whatever:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> He wasnt killin elton when he had the isolation. :whatever:


Agreed.

Jesus. I was just trying to say that I didn't understand Toronto not doubling Zach. He's torched them for 2 prior games and was doing well tonight. It didn't make sense.

Holy hell. You people are some freaking literal nutbags.

Reef was seeing more doubles than Zach tonight - and to me - that doesn't make sense.

Play.


----------

